# trackmate 7.2



## CIDD (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey guys im new to this stuff and am trying to get a new maxtrack set up going . I have a new trackmate timming system and cant get it to work it just keeps saying no port found but my computer seas the port and says it has no driver ????? I have tried everthing I know and cant get it to work im at my wits end and cant deal with this much longer to much stress . Does anybody have any idea what to do to get this working ??????


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Call track mate he will walk you through it


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You have to install a software driver before you connect the Trackmate interface unit to your computer. The correct driver is located on the disk that comes with Trackmate, just click on Install-USB-driver-for-Black-Trackmate-interfaceSCL3-FTDI. That will open an installation wizard. Once you install the driver you can plug in the interface unit and boot up Trackmate. Your sensors should be connected to the interface unit. Make sure that the program is not in demo mode. If the program does not see the interface there is an autodetect button that you can try. If that does not work you should give him a call. You might have to open Device Manager and select the right port there.


----------



## CIDD (Dec 6, 2014)

fixed it I had to download a driver from the net to get it to work . the one on the disc wasn't working .


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You might post a link to that driver in case someone else has the same problem.


----------

